
Do Hold Your Breath: On the Benefits of Conscious Breathing - jacobedawson
https://aeon.co/essays/do-hold-your-breath-on-the-benefits-of-conscious-breathing
======
skilled
It's crazy how much conscious breathing reveals about our day-to-day living
experiences. While breathing consciously 100% of the time is the ultimate
goal, many (including myself) fail to reach even the 10% mark on some days.

And why? Simply because of all the distraction we expose ourselves to.

In Yoga too, breathing is emphasized as the most important aspect of the
practice. And most of the time, after those 90 minutes of practice, you don't
necessarily feel great because of all the stretching you did, but because of
all the air that you let inside those gaps that you were stretching out.

